# Messages iCloud



## Molly68 (20 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour à tous,

J’ai actuellement un soucis avec iCloud
J’explique :
En stockage interne, j’ai 115 Mo de messages
Sur iCloud, 1,8 Go 
3 conversations dans l’appli Message
Comment supprimer tous ces messages sur iCloud ?

Merci d’avance pour votre aide !


----------

